# Pork rub that's not spicy?



## swalker (Jun 30, 2008)

I have been using a wal mart store bought pork rub on my ribs, etc...It is too spicy for my wife...Anyone got a good pork rub that is not spicy? I gotta try something different to keep her happy...Help......


Thanks for a great site....

Steve


----------



## seaham358 (Jun 30, 2008)

I love Durkees Rib and chicken rub, it's sold at most stores.


----------



## meowey (Jun 30, 2008)

You could try this rub, but cut the chili powder, cayenne, black pepper and paprika in half.


Pork BBQ Rub Plus

INGREDIENTS:

2 tablespoons salt
2 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons brown sugar
2 tablespoons ground cumin
2 tablespoons chili powder
2 tablespoons freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper
1 tablespoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon ground allspice
¼ cup paprika 



Hope this helps!



Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## bishop916 (Jun 30, 2008)

I just used John Henry's Pecan rub on my pork butt. It has a nice sweet smokey flavor.
It can be found at Barbecues Galore, or any specialty bbq store.


----------



## laughingpanther (Jul 1, 2008)

You can also experiment with making one of your own. Just smoke a little meat with an experiment. You don't want eight slabs of ribs or turkey to not come out right.


----------



## flash (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## fireguy (Jul 1, 2008)

my wife is the same way... finally found that if I use jeffs rub and drop the Cheyene pep, add more suger she loves it.. hope this helps!!


----------



## wavector (Jul 1, 2008)

Here are a couple I tweeked. These recipes I found on the web, but made some changes.





I like Porker's Rib Rub


This is the rub I use for Brisket and sometimes for pork. It's according to which cut of pork.



> I usually tweek it a bit, and cut back on the salt.


----------



## swalker (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the tips...

Steve


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 1, 2008)

absolutely - i think it's got "st. louis style" or similar wording on the label, which is black. 

the only drawback is that it has just a hint of smoke flavoring. if i could duplicate this rub WITHOUT that, and instead rely soley on natural smoke flavoring, i would be as happy as a puppy with two peters.


----------



## smokeywray (Jul 2, 2008)

Jeff's rub is amazing. I used it on Pork chops last night and threw 'em on the grill. They came out with the best flavor... I think I cut the cayenne pepper down in mine a little. 

My fiance couldn't stand the spicyness in ANY of the rubs I tried before Jeff's. Trust me, buy the recipe it's worth every penny and it'll eventually save you money. You won't buy anymore store bought rubs.


----------



## flash (Jul 2, 2008)

Tell her she's a whimp and to buck it up.


----------



## smokeywray (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL. She is the PICKIEST eater I've ever met in my life! It's ridiculous.


----------



## flash (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL, well that's a cheap date then. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Actually I did not use to eat spicey that much either. My wife trained me.


----------



## tld (Jul 2, 2008)

This is my rub for pork


6T kosher salt
6T brown sugar
1T lemon peel
2 1/2T fresh ground black pepper
1T paprika
1T garlic powder
1T lemon pepper
1t cinnamon
1/2t allspice


----------



## maxpower (Jul 2, 2008)

Stubbs Rub is great and not spicy at all. It is my wifes favorite rub for ribs.
Most grocery stores carry it or you can order it from the website.


----------



## danbury (Jul 2, 2008)

The last 6 or so butts I've done, I skinnied my rub down to just brown sugar, salt and black pepper 24 hours before.  Over the years I've done just about every rub out there and then some and I can't say that they have tasted any better than what I've been doing lately.


----------

